# Reason for a Portal to Exist??



## Crying (Jan 7, 2014)

So in my current book, I was realizing as I get closer and closer to writing one particular scene that I don't really have enough of a plan for it to work out well. I need for my characters to end up in Neverland (yes, like in Peter Pan) but they're currently on post-apocalyptic Earth, in an abandoned medical warehouse. Do I need an explanation/resolution for why they end up in Neverland or can they just open a cabinet and fall through a portal? Thanks.


----------



## Potty (Jan 7, 2014)

Have you seen Pan's Labyrinth? Turns out the girl imagined the whole lot just to be able to cope with the things going on around her. As far as she was concerned it was all real though. You could butcher that idea somehow.... they're in a meds lab... powerful hallucinogen?


----------



## Crying (Jan 7, 2014)

Hmmm... I like that base for a story sometimes, but if you mean have it turn out eventually that none of it was real, I dunno. I think I'd rather something really happen to get them to somewhere else.


----------



## The narrator (Jan 8, 2014)

well if you won’t a portal to a never land then I would suggest that you provide a small explanation, maybe some kind of dimensional storm that resulted in a temporary rip in time, it sounds far-fetched but it’s better than them saying “they are in a medical warehouses, now there in never land”. Be imaginative with it, is there anything in the story so far that you can link this event to?


----------



## Outiboros (Jan 8, 2014)

Statistics.

Every year (decade/century/millennium), two children are taken to Neverland, randomly from the population of the Earth. As such, every child has a chance of about 1 x 10^-9 to be taken to Neverland. Now, however, they are the last two children left... forcing the portal to appear in the medical facility with a probability of 1. 

And there you go.


----------



## Nickleby (Jan 8, 2014)

The main question your reader will be asking is, why are these characters suddenly in Neverland? Were they looking for this specific portal or for a way to get to that specific place? Is one of them a personal friend of Peter Pan or a fan of the stories?

If it's a fantasy to begin with, the Rule of Cool lets you get away with such interdimensional shifts. If you start out with Mad Max and suddenly you have the Lost Boys, it's not so cool.

One possibility is that the two worlds are starting to merge. Another is that someone is trying to make a fictional world become real, without regard for the people who live in either world.

If you're set on writing a post-apocalyptic story and a Neverland story, but you can't come up with a reason to connect the two, I'd write two stories instead of trying to shoehorn one into the other.


----------



## ppsage (Jan 8, 2014)

Portals always exist at convergence nodes, whether what's converging is, in the case of ordinary house doors, human foot traffic, or cross dimensional psi energy, in the case of most portals between universes. (Stephenson made a thorough study of these latter in _Anathem.) _The portal which Dorothy famously entered was I think, located in the mid latitude convergence zone and demonstrates the efficacy of converging physical forces, in that case atmospheric and cyclonic, to open portals. Many people that I've spoken to believe that, could we only discover the many sorts of convergences possible, portals would be discernible nearly anywhere and to nearly any destination. pp


----------



## The narrator (Jan 9, 2014)

Nickleby said:


> If you're set on writing a post-apocalyptic story and a Neverland story, but you can't come up with a reason to connect the two, I'd write two stories instead of trying to shoehorn one into the other.


Agreed, making a second maybe story to justify the events in the first, like an add-on. End the first story when they are in the medical warehouse so we are left with a cliff hanger. Then in the second story base it in never land and explain the events leading up to the first story when your character’s go to never land.


----------



## D4MD (Jan 12, 2014)

uh uh got an idea...what if the portal/s are somehow tethered to a trans-dimensional (?) entity who appears human in our world but a monster in the other. What if the entity was so powerful he attracts portals whichever dimension he is currently conscious. What if the entity had amnesia and believes he is merely human and that his other manifestations (in the other dimensions) were just dreams/nightmares. What if the entity lurked among the survivors in the medical center, aloof, trying to avoid everyone because he also believes he is schizophrenic. What if something traumatic happened that it had woken up for a second his true identity buried deep in his mind--just long enough to unconsciously call upon his god like powers and attracting the closest portal in our world which then hit the medical center like a freight train/atomic bomb/whatever. ...and then...okay i'm done...sorry to t/j your story...peace:redface2:

my 10th post! WooHoo!!!


----------



## Darkhorse (Jan 13, 2014)

Deep venous thrombosis usually requires anticoagulation to prevent the clot from growing and causing a pulmonary embolus. Initial therapy with injectable enoxaparin(Lovenox) is used to immediately "thin" the blood. Meanwhile, warfarin (Coumadin) is prescribed as an anti-coagulation pill. It takes a few days for warfarin to reach therapeutic levels and in this time frame, both the injectable and oral medications are used.

http://www.medicinenet.com/blood_clots/page6.htm#what_is_the_treatment_for_blood_clots


Maybe your character could have been incapacitated for a couple of days and gets a DVT.


----------



## egpenny (Jan 18, 2014)

They could come across a circle drawn on the floor, surrounded by unknown runes and a broken line of salt.  Unwittingly they step into the circle and when doing so nudge the line of salt together, completing the portal, and BAM!  Hello Neverland.


----------

